# Sick of being called a snake loving freak?



## Oliver (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi guys, 

Just wondering if other herpers get the same thing it do?
I'm sick of being called names for liking reptiles. Snake girl is one of the most common. People often ask if they can visit to see the snakes, I say 'yes' so that they can see that reptiles are not so bad and maybe learn a little about them. Once the visitors get home all they want to do is call me a freak and pay-out on snakes. 

I'm so tired of all this negativity, I now actually hide that I own and love reptiles. 

Bet I'm not the only person that has this problem. 

Oliver


----------



## Springherp (Mar 2, 2006)

Don't hide the fact you like snakes! Wear the name "snake loving freak" with pride as the rest of us do!


----------



## munkee (Mar 2, 2006)

A few years ago I stopped caring what other people thought about me. If they didn't like me for who I was then thats fine, their choice. I usualy welcome back people to my house also to show them my pythons. As a general rule they are interested and respectful (some are scared half to death still  ).

How old are these people that are behaving like this? Sounds like teenager behaviour at my guess.


----------



## MannyM (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah, people don't have to like what you like, but it's just pathetic when they hassle you because of it. Don't worry Oliver (Olivier?), if people don't like you because of who you are, they're not worth spending time with. You'll find people are much more accepting as you get older. Don't let it bug you, and let everyone know of your hobby. hiding it just prevents you from meeting someone with the same enthusiasm for your hobby.


----------



## Oliver (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks guys, 

I'm in my early twenties and often people that visit are of the same age, but some of the oldies are the worst offenders. Often visitors are friends/family of friends or work mates. My good friends are Ok with it (but still don't aways share my love).
I live in a semi rural area and pet reptiles are uncommon. 
I don't suffer from people not liking me, I think they believe it ok to give me a hard time about this one aspect of my life, because its unusual. 
So I'll try to keep up and better the good reputation of reptiles and keep on keeping on.


----------



## FAY (Mar 2, 2006)

Hey Oliver,
If they are not picking on you about reptiles....they will find something else!
Just human nature I suppose. It's their loss I reckon!!


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 2, 2006)

I must be one of the lucky ones, because I have never been called anything. 

I used to take my snake (and beardy and rat) to the library when I was younger to educate all the little kids, and everyone loved it and all the adults, although shy at first, ended up holding them as well, and thanked me afterwards.

The most common reaction I get when I tell people I have snakes is they are usually a bit taken a-back, then I explain how awesome they are as pets, low maintence and everything, and they think it's cool. Then, most people know I have always had heaps of animals and love them to death on a freaky level haha, I would rather spend time with my animals than people most of the time.

But I dont think you should hide who you are because people call you names. You are doing what you love, and to hell with them! They obviously haven't got happy lives if they have to pick on other people all the time


----------



## Magpie (Mar 2, 2006)

I never get sick of being called a freak, it shows people are paying attention.
:roll: :wink: :?:


----------



## redline (Mar 2, 2006)

All u guys r freaks.


----------



## peterescue (Mar 2, 2006)

sorry, what was the problem again?


----------



## SnakePower (Mar 2, 2006)

I love being a freak! When people call me that I take it as a compliment, at least we're not boring!!! FREAKS RULE!


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 2, 2006)

redline said:


> All u guys r freaks.



hehehe :lol: Even my wife thinks I'm a freak! But then I reminded her that she married me  All of her friends think I'm one too, but then I tell them that at least my own pet doesn't lick up and eat its own vomit, then proceed to slobber its chops all over your face


----------



## SLACkra (Mar 2, 2006)

i don't really get that. my neighbours who have seen my snake, from a distance(i sun him out in the backyard) seem to be interested and also grossed out/fearful. 

one thing i like to say to people is i would rather get bitten by my pythan than one of my pet birds anyday, the snake inflicts less pain! 

i am a proud snake/fish/animal freak! 

andrew


----------



## munkee (Mar 2, 2006)

A lot of people are brought up with the 'snakes are bad' thought pattern. I suppose the best response to that kind of put down behaviour is to tell them firmly and politely that you had invited them over to show them something that you have a storng interest in. Not to be put down upon and teased. I'm 23 and haven't noticed that sort of being called a freak and soforth. Though I was called a freak long before I kept snakes


----------



## peterescue (Mar 2, 2006)

People who know me also know that I spend a lot of time and effort on my interest. They have interests also. One is a musician and it has ruled his life. Another bought his house because it has a room that looks directly into the flight path. Another drinks 4 bottles of wine every day. Then there is the one who likes to tie people up and hurt them and a whole heap of others that have strange obsessions, eastern philosophy, road cycling, velodrome cycling, skating, bird breeding, cat and dog breeding(freak or what). 
So you dont subscribe to the petty anti snake bias. 
Im no freak, Im a pillar.


----------



## Magpie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Im no freak, Im a pillar.




I've been called a pillock too.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 2, 2006)

munkee said:


> I suppose the best response to that kind of put down behaviour is to tell them firmly and politely that you had invited them over to show them something that you have a storng interest in.



...and don't forget following that through with a good firm punch to the mouth of the offender  hehehe


----------



## hugsta (Mar 2, 2006)

I get called snake geek by some of my mates, but I give them as much crap as they give me. Good friends can take the piss out of each other and not worry.


----------



## munkee (Mar 2, 2006)

> ...and don't forget following that through with a good firm punch to the mouth of the offender hehehe



But in the politest way possible......................


----------



## ScottBec (Mar 2, 2006)

Scott and I have 3 pythons, and 4 beardies, people were fine with him liking reptiles, but me- a girl - I was weird?!?!?

I was the 'snake freak' at work too - and held back telling new work mates until I could guess their reaction (at least if they would squirm or not)

BUT THEN my boss wanted to have snail relays and cockroaches races for Australia Day - and guess who came to the rescue???

ME - - THE SNAKE GIRL FREAK

With the help of Matt at Animal Attraction - I had the whole Tavern in fits of laughter - and even took my biggest Beardie in to eat the loosing roaches...

So I'm still a freak ~ ~ ~ ~ But I'm a freak that has CRED!!!


----------



## Rennie (Mar 2, 2006)

I get called "snake man" a bit at work but it doesn't bother me. Most of my mates though think its cool and love coming around to check them out every time I get a new addition and a few of my mates are even on a "waiting list" for my babies when I start to breed. Some people are scared of a harmless little python but I find few can resist saying that the beardies and my new turtles are cute!


----------



## Nome (Mar 2, 2006)

Try having not only a lot of pythons, but 400 spiders, then people don't bother calling me a freak, they just ignore me and whisper in groups at a distance  . In my world I'm normal, people that hate pythons and are scared of spiders are freaks IMO.

My kids go to a school in an upper class area, and I try to keep it quiet about our hobby, as we have had quite a few instances of parents not allowing their kids to play or socialize out of school with our kids...that's when it does get to me.


----------



## Parko (Mar 2, 2006)

Why not live out in the sticks and just have as little to do with the human race as possible, it works for me.


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 2, 2006)

I laugh when people call me a freak for my love of reptiles. People wont come around to my house as they know i keep reptiles but i dont mind that at all. Actually i kind of like the idea that my herps keep people away. I have some people come around as they are scared of reptiles and i show them how they really are not the cold slimy killers people have labelled them to be. My guest see how friendly some of my snakes can be and will actually conquer there fear of reptiles. Some have even gone onto become reptile owners themselves now. One friend of mine now has a snake tattoo on either side of him arm because i showed him how reptiles are a wonderful hobby to get into.
I have two snake tattoos on my back and naturally i get the name snake man, i wear the name proudly but still am forever learning about reptiles. I do not like to think that i am a profetional but believe that there is always something new to learn about reptiles.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 2, 2006)

munkee said:


> > ...and don't forget following that through with a good firm punch to the mouth of the offender hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> But in the politest way possible......................



Oh yes, no point being nasty about it!


----------



## serpenttongue (Mar 2, 2006)

There's a few people that i know who are my age and some that are in there 40's and 50's, and they have a bit of laugh about me behind my back. They laugh at the fact that i want to spend time in the bush observing snakes instead of getting drunk. They laugh when they see me indentify a lizard that may be in their yard. These guys CANNOT identify a Blue tongued lizard, yet they call themselves true and proud Aussies. None of these guys spent 1 day of their childhood catching lizards down the local creek, NOT 1 :shock:. Therein lies the sad fact...had they have spend one day of their childhood catching lizards, they probably would be reptile keepers right now!!!! Just like us!!!


----------



## olivehydra (Mar 2, 2006)

serpenttongue said:


> There's a few people that i know who are my age and some that are in there 40's and 50's, and they have a bit of laugh about me behind my back. They laugh at the fact that i want to spend time in the bush observing snakes instead of getting drunk. They laugh when they see me indentify a lizard that may be in their yard. These guys CANNOT identify a Blue tongued lizard, yet they call themselves true and proud Aussies. None of these guys spent 1 day of their childhood catching lizards down the local creek, NOT 1 :shock:. Therein lies the sad fact...had they have spend one day of their childhood catching lizards, they probably would be reptile keepers right now!!!! Just like us!!!



Well said. I actually heard that kiddies are now being taught "urban nature" in schools due to the fact that with medium to high density housing catching "critters" is a thing of the past. Perhaps Nintendo or Sony could develop a computer game that simulates a day at the local creek? :wink: (and no, "frogger" doesnt count  )


----------



## SLACkra (Mar 2, 2006)

> had they have spend one day of their childhood catching lizards, they probably would be reptile keepers right now!!!! Just like us!!!



that was so much fun! i used to catch northern aligator lizards, medium sized skinks and garter snakes. reptiles are the best pets!

andrew


----------



## instar (Mar 2, 2006)

Nope, strange looks occasionally, blank stares, but no names. usually they are too busy hurrying backl out the door to call me anything. 

lots os visitors respond positively to the site of reptiles in the loungroom though, often with keen intrest. its getting quite popular now. Going to have to start carrying an octopus around on your shoulder to be different in the pet stakes. lol
herps are addictive everyone wants them. live eye candy.


----------



## redline (Mar 2, 2006)

freaks


----------



## congo_python (Mar 2, 2006)

I like reptiles !


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 2, 2006)

I can't see how you get called anything, just for keeping reptiles.
The only name i get called is "snakeman", the usual reaction i get when i tell people i keep reptiles is either one of surprise or just a simple..."oh...ok!
I used to have around 150 tarantulas (not including spiderlings) & the only negative reaction towards them was the fact that most people are scared of small spiders, let alone large ones !...........and yes they then called you spiderman ! but never anything like freak ! must be an australian thing ! 
If i was you i'd just put any name calling down to lack if Intellect.


----------



## inthegrass (Mar 2, 2006)

if it bothers you that much, get rid of your reptiles or get some real friends.
cheers.


----------



## thals (Mar 3, 2006)

like everyone has pretty much said , don't let what others say get to you as it's just not worth it. Just think about all the fun and good stuff those guys are missing out on in caring for and appreciating our beautiful reptilian friends, they're probably bound in fear accompanied by a lack of knowledge of them, so they aren't able to appreciate them and understand that they're not freaky animals and neither are the people who keep them (well most ...hehe). In fact it's a true privilege we are blessed with, our reptiles. It's really sad to hear about ppl like this in our society today, I actually pity them lol


----------



## reptililian (Mar 3, 2006)

Good words PRC1! I feel sad for them that they are missing out on all the enjoyment. My life has been completely altered by cold-blooded beasties. I have never been so happy or content.

But then again, they probably get their fun in other ways, like watching "Neighbours", making model aeroplanes out of balsawood or joining the Liberal Party.


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 3, 2006)

lol, 1 of my friends found out i had a snake for the 1st time jus the other day and she said i was disgusting, lol. Not my snake, me :lol:


----------



## junglemad (Mar 3, 2006)

i just fed the collection...it was fun you freaks!!


----------



## Cyborg (Mar 3, 2006)

Who wants to be main stream anyway?


----------



## feral (Mar 3, 2006)

hey i stacked my bike the otha day and went to hosp. {the next day} anyway i kinda got into a fight with a nurse coz she told me that i should have been born a guy coz i wanted to get home and check my babies. not coz i work on a farm or ride motorbikes all arvo but becoz i own a few diff. animals. PPL dont understand us plainly tunnel vision and when they see a snake a shovel pops up in their head. thats not cool. snakes are!


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 3, 2006)

Another common question is wether or not i realize that i am putting the life of my baby in danger. "what if one of your snakes gets out and eats him" My response is that all my reptiles are in enclosures and not running around the house freely. That i have a designated reptile room in my house for some of my reptiles and the door cannot be opened by a 7 month old child. Once i use to react to such stupid questions but i just put it down to lack of public awareness of our countries reptiles


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 3, 2006)

reptililian said:


> But then again, they probably get their fun in other ways, like watching "Neighbours", making model aeroplanes out of balsawood or joining the Liberal Party.


And whats wrong with making model boats & aeroplanes out of wood eh !!







lol :wink:


----------



## Magpie (Mar 3, 2006)

What's dese trepiles that you all speak of?


----------



## Simple (Mar 3, 2006)

SLACkra said:


> > had they have spend one day of their childhood catching lizards, they probably would be reptile keepers right now!!!! Just like us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get called snake lady alot, but I remember the first time my mate (who's parents owned a chicken farm at the time) let me hold a beautiful QLD coastal named bongo. I couldn't believe that a snake that was wild caught was so nice and didn't bite me. Ever since then I have been hooked. People won't always understand I guess but if you are having fun, who cares!


----------



## RevDaniel (Mar 3, 2006)

I do not believe that there are any specific reptiles that caused all this comotion being fear and hatred of these marvelous creatures. People are just not educated and since it moves it must be dangerous and must be a treat to them is the common belief. Take sharks for example, Does shark attack mean that every shark in the ocean should be killed? I think not, but popular belief can be a devastating thing at the best of times.
One attitude that i thourouly admire from people who are scared of reptiles but leave them alone is the way they fear them but have the attitude that " i will stay out of its way and it will stay out of my way, even if it means i walk the long way around"


----------



## snake_freak (Mar 14, 2006)

> They laugh at the fact that i want to spend time in the bush observing snakes instead of getting drunk. They laugh when they see me indentify a lizard that may be in their yard.



I love the fact that I'm not the only one that gets that . Sometimes I used to wonder if they were right, but they're not. I got called snake freak so often that eventually it just stuck.... sticks and stones.... ya know?

Besides all the usual "I hate snakes" people it feels great when you get younger folks follow you around asking a billion questions and wanting to help with anything reptile related. Just focus on the ones that are interested and don't bother trying to push herps on the plain ignorant.

That's why I can't wait for the vic reptile expo, let the freaks unite in herpetological glory!


----------



## RustyShadow (Mar 14, 2006)

i was fortunet at a early age of six to interest my mates with snakes. being in the country we would go on snake hunting trips every day , armed with snake hooks and wereing high gum boots, we never failed to find some, and always excited when we found a new species.local farmers soon rang me up to remove snakes from there propertys, but the times i never got their they were always happy to tell how close they were to being bitten as they chopped it up with a shovel, if it was a reaction they wanted they never got one. but to this day i suss people out before ill tell them i have snakes, thou its more about security these days.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 14, 2006)

When I was a little girl, I used to go stay at a cousins house in Bellambi, NSW. There's all these houses there that back onto (or used to) a beach, and some nature reserve. I got hooked on reptiles there, when me, being the tomboy I am, used to catch the big skinks with my boy cousins. 
We used to have competitions (not so nice for the reptiles, but it sure made us happy-small minds an all that) the aim of the comp was to stand with your left arm out in front of you, and make the lizard bite it (yes I said BITE it). You latched the lizard on, and it was the last person with a lizard still on their arm who won. I was the undefeated (EVER) champion. 
I got lots of cred coz I was a girl, but it gave me a love for all things reptile as we encountered not just the lizards, but snakes as well. 
I have two lizard tattoos, one was designed for me by a friend, so I'm the only person in the world who has it (I'm just special hehehehe!). 
I guess being called names coz you love reptiles is just part and parcel of it. Kids are usually the most receptive of any people especially when it comes to reptiles....so like someone else said- concentrate on those who do, rather than the negativity of those who don't. 
In fact, you've inspired me. I'm gonna make some shirts now.


----------



## crackers (Mar 14, 2006)

i get off on being called a snake lovin freak :mrgreen: as im sure alot of you do
im a freak about all aussie critters!!!!!!!!


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 14, 2006)

I don't do much crazy stuff, so this is my outlet. I love being called all sorts of weird names about my animals.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

maybe next time these friends come over to look at your snakes and ridicule you... try this.. 

make sure you get the worst offender to hold or get close to one of your (harmless) snakes that will bite them... Once bitten... go into the "oh my god quick ring an ambulance, that snake is poisonous routine" and while they are in a panic... remove a small container of animal urine from the fridge and say "quick drink this.. its the antidote"

NOW whose the freak? next time they ridicule you... bring up the time your stupid friend got tagged by a harmless snake and was such a fool they drank dog urine as an antidote. This they will never live down... :lol: 

Guaranteed to cure them from tormenting you or your money back...


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 15, 2006)

hahha thats evil! :twisted: But I like


----------



## Gilleni (Mar 15, 2006)

Please tell me you have done this... its hilarious!!!


----------



## Oliver (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks Colin, 
Thats extra funny! Great gag.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 15, 2006)

Heh, you're worried about being considered a freak so you decide to trick your friends into drinking dog urine? Sounds like a brilliant way to confirm their accusations! :lol: :roll:


----------



## redline (Mar 15, 2006)

All u guys r freaks


----------



## Oliver (Mar 15, 2006)

You know all this positive feed back is making me consider that maybe freak is not such a bad title anyway?
I love reptiles, so, I guess they stay and the names as well.


----------



## redline (Mar 15, 2006)

I love reptiles 2. But u guys r freaks


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 15, 2006)

yes!


----------

